# Spezialisierung!



## XTimur (11. Mai 2008)

Mir hat einer aus Gilde erzählt, das man sich mit Leder ab Stufe 40 spezialisieren kann, stimmt das?
Wenn ja, auf was soll ich mich spezialisieren, bin im Moment auf Beast Master geskillt, bin Stufe 48, skille aber mit 70 auf die Raidskillung um.


----------



## Neradox (11. Mai 2008)

Mit Level 40 und mit Skill 225 kann man sich spezialisieren. Für dich wäre falls ich mich nicht täusche der Drachenlederer die beste Wahl, da: schwere Rüstung, Jäger-Stats


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Mai 2008)

als jäger drachenlederer, der lehrer steht im ödland?


----------



## Apfelbrot (14. Mai 2008)

Drachenlederer!

Wo der Lehrer steht weiß ich jedoch nicht, die sollen ja alle verteilt sein ^^


----------



## Zafyra (15. Mai 2008)

Der Lehrer steht in Azshara in der Nähe der Ruienen von E.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2008)

Zafyra schrieb:


> Der Lehrer steht in Azshara in der Nähe der Ruienen von E.


weißt du das er/sie alli ist?^^
der hordelehrer is im ödland vorm drachental im osten


----------



## chris25200 (26. Mai 2008)

wollte keinen neuen thrend aufmachen
aber kann mann elemtar lederer verlernen ????
will auf drachenlederer umsteigen ??
nur ich weis nicht wie das geht ?? ob es geht ??
ohne denn beruf komplett zu löschen.

hoffe es weis einer antort.
lg chris


----------



## Inrar (27. Mai 2008)

Hi Cris!

Jop du kannst dein elementar ledern verlernen. Geh einfach zum Ele lehrer der hat ne entspreche option.

ACHTUNG!

Du verlierst dabei alle deine Rezepte des elementar Ledern und kannst auch die Ele Leder sachen nicht mehr tragen.

Grüße


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2008)

Mein Druide hat Lederverarbeitung bereits auf über 225 und ist Level 51.

Denoch kann ich noch keine Quest annehmen um Stammeslederer zu werden.
Hab mir deswegen mal bei Buffed die Berufsquest angeschaut.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=5148

Laut der Quest Beschreibung wäre das erst ab Lvl 55 zu machen.

Was stimmt den nun?


----------



## Psytis (3. Juni 2008)

Für stammesleder musst du vorher noch ein paar lederer qs machen.
Wo der typ bei der horde ist weiss ich nicht, bei den allies müsste der in feralas beim flugpunkt rumstehen.

müsste für die horde der typ sein http://wow.buffed.de/?n=7854
der hat ein paar qs und du bekommst die wildleder teile als belohnung.


----------



## alphaking (7. Juni 2008)

hi,
ich bin druide, welche soezialisierung soll ich nehmen?

Elementarlederer
Drachenlederer
Stammeslederer


----------



## alphaking (8. Juni 2008)

alphaking schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin druide, welche soezialisierung soll ich nehmen?
> 
> Elementarlederer
> ...



push!


----------



## Mindista (9. Juni 2008)

alphaking schrieb:


> hi,
> ich bin druide, welche soezialisierung soll ich nehmen?
> 
> Elementarlederer
> ...



drachenlederer stellt schwere rüssi her

elementarlederer stellt des erstschlagset her 
anschauen hier:   http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=619

stammeslederer stellt das windfalkenset her
 anchauen hier:  http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungssets?set=618

entscheide dich selber


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2008)

ele-lederer für feraldruiden, stammeslederer für heil/moonkin druiden


----------



## noizycat (15. Juni 2008)

Eine bescheidene Frage, gibts für die Spezialisierungen blos Rezepte bis Stufe 60, oder kann man bei BC weitermachen, und ich habe das blos noch nicht gefunden? Meine etwas vergleichbar dem Schmieden, wo man ja auf 70 dann Epics je nach Wahl (Waffen oder Rüssi) herstellen kann ...


----------



## Mathi3as2 (3. August 2008)

woran erkenn ich denn, ob ich schon eines der drei leder arten gelernt hab? ich hab jetzt mal wieder mit meinem lvl 47 jäger weiter gespielt und würd gern drachenlederer werden. ich weiß aber net mehr, ob ich schon was anderes gelernt hab weil das schon übern halbes jahr her ist, als ich es letzte ma gespielt hab. ich hab zwar die quest drachenlederverarbeitung aber ich kann schon wildlederhelm, wildlederweste und wildlederschultern herstellen, was ja eigentlich zum stammesledern gehört, also glaub ich zu mindest. mein problem ist, ich weiß net mehr ob ich schon was gelernt hab oder net. und dann hab ich noch ne frage: wo lern ich denn, wie man feste skorpidpanzerung und feste skorpidhandschuhe herstellt? es wird ja wohl kaum die einzige möglichkeit sein, dass muster zu bekommen welches nur ne 3%ige chance hat, bei irgend nem banditen in tanaris zu droppen.


----------



## asrion (3. August 2008)

Zu deiner frage mit dem skopiden muster muss ich dich enttäuschen es droppt wirklich nur bei diesen bandite aber mach dir nichts draus kill sie einfach aus zeit vertreib irgendwan droppt das auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue_Mike (19. August 2008)

Öhm joa ich wollte mal Fragen was es eig alles für Spezialisierungen gibt und wo... Drachenleder im Ödland und wo der rest ?


----------

